# how to pronounce the name Elijah??



## jenmcn1

DH & I love the name Elijah for a boy. We like pronouncing it as E-LIE-SHA, but I've heard some people say that its pronounced E-LIE-JAH...

Opinions??


----------



## hope79

jenmcn1 said:


> DH & I love the name Elijah for a boy. We like pronouncing it as E-LIE-SHA, but I've heard some people say that its pronounced E-LIE-JAH...
> 
> Opinions??

I've always heard it as E-LIE-ZSA...hope that makes sense..like Zsa Zsa Gabor LOL! I like that name for a boy, very cute :)


----------



## ms.hope

you can always spell it as Elisha then, my cousin has the name Elijah and people here in Canada keep saying it as E-LIE-JAH I also think it also has to do with where you reside and the accents there.


----------



## ms.hope

just noticed u are also in Canada--- :)


----------



## littlesprout

I think it depends on your accent. When I see it I think of a soft "j" sound so it sounds like yall are saying it.


----------



## lovemybubba

I pronounce it e li jah cuz thats the way it's spelt. X


----------



## notmommyyet

the second way is how Ive heard it. Mainly bc of the celebrity


----------



## Dk1234

The name comes from the bible and there is Elijah and Elisha so if you want it to be Eli-sha I would spell it like that cause they are really two different names.


----------



## Bunnylicious

e-lie-jah

and I think mexicans/hispanics pronounce it e-lie-hah? because they pronounce "j" as "h"


----------



## campn

E-li-jah! Never heard it said any other way :) Love the name btw!


----------



## katrinalorien

Yup! I think DK hit the nail on the head, I think people say Eli-JAH b/c of the bible, vs Elisha... both are quite wonderful names and stories btw.


----------



## mommytobe11

i say it E-LIE-JAH. :)

love the name! it's on the list if we have another little boy after this one! (we're probably crazy for already thinking that far ahead :blush:)


----------



## jenmcn1

Thx ladies!!:) I appreciate the input! - think we will pronounce it 'E-LIE-JHA' with a soft J sound if that makes sense. 
We love the name, and its biblical origin...but not a big fan of spelling it as "Elisha"...


----------



## shortymama

I pronounce Elijah as Eli-zha.

My nephew's name is Elisha, pronounced Eli-sha just like it looks. Strangers sometimes see it and say it more feminine, like Eleesha.


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

E-LI-JAH x


----------



## fl00b

we pronounce it e-li-jah :D


----------



## SHump76

Eli-zha. I've never heard it pronounced with a hard J or an sh.


----------



## stardust599

Eh-lie-jah

Its really hard to explain, the j is very soft almost eastern europe pronounciation? I love it!


----------



## bjl1981

I would say E-LIE-JAH. the way you suggested I would spell as Elisha, another biblical name. HTH


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My son was called Elijah right up until the night before we registered his birth - 6 weeks old lol. I changed my mind last minute as I wasn't keen on how people were shortening it. However I do still think its a beautiful name.

We pronounced it E-lie-jah.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

e-lie-sha i wud say :)


----------



## LegoHouse

E-lie-sha :) x


----------



## MarissaFaith

E-Lie-Zsa


----------



## jessicatunnel

We pronounce it E-li-sha.
Like shhhh. Haha. Idk how to explain it. 
I've never heard of people pronouncing it like Eli-JAH?


----------



## babynewbie

I pronounce it E-LIE-JA. Never heard of it said any other way!


----------



## jenmcn1

Thx so much!! Its so confusing lol! I love this name, but its my husband who is more 'sold' on this name. My choice is more for Josiah. But I don't know!


----------



## Becky1987

I like the JAH way of pronouncing it for a boy, the other way (like many pp have said) sounds like Elisha which is a girls name IMO?! X


----------



## Liberty8888

We say ELI-JAH - soft J. I agree with PP and think the other way is girly sounding! We love the name also (obviously) Lol.


----------



## bjl1981

jenmcn1 said:


> Thx so much!! Its so confusing lol! I love this name, but its my husband who is more 'sold' on this name. My choice is more for Josiah. But I don't know!

Thats quite funny as we already have a Josiah, and our top boys name choice is Elijah! (although a british celebrity recently named their son Eli, and thats making my husband a little less sold on it)


----------



## jenmcn1

bjl1981 said:


> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> Thx so much!! Its so confusing lol! I love this name, but its my husband who is more 'sold' on this name. My choice is more for Josiah. But I don't know!
> 
> Thats quite funny as we already have a Josiah, and our top boys name choice is Elijah! (although a british celebrity recently named their son Eli, and thats making my husband a little less sold on it)Click to expand...

OMG- I just looked at your ticker...and your son's middle name is James??
lol- if this baby turns out to be a boy, we will be naming him either Elijah James, or Josiah James!! TOO FUNNY!! Great minds think alike!


----------



## LaraB

I've only ever heard it as ee-li-jah, the way you've put it sounds like the girls name Elisha


----------



## jenmcn1

LaraB said:


> I've only ever heard it as ee-li-jah, the way you've put it sounds like the girls name Elisha

Yeah I dont think we would pronounce it with a "shh" sound...more like a soft J...if that makes sense. 
I've heard Elisha is a girls name - but I dont know anyone that has used it as that. Might just be where I live though


----------

